

Show HN: Degrees — Accurate Weather (iOS app, promo codes in discussion) - cojac
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/degrees-accurate-canadian/id430737738?mt=8&ign-mpt=uo%3D4
Pretty proud of the new update. Just wanted to share. Promo codes below:<p>JHKP47AHX3XP
7A3JLLHRRWM9
KWXE4WJFTPMT
NKYAHTATN64Y
69H6WXE6KJRH
Y3H6R39FKK3A
KYYKY67FJXXE
EJXWNNARMLTJ
TTT944FYM3H4
3K39PHLJAATM
E46J6WR73MPR
PMERN6YKAF4N
JLH47TEXJYNM
K4PMWNM4F9M9
ANAPYRJN9X6A
======
mblakele
Overall this is a nice, clean UI.

Starting out with an empty location list felt a little confusing. Is there a
fast way to add the current location? Maybe that should be the default, if the
location list is empty?

Once I add a location, I see a "Not Observed" message on the top right and a
missing graphic(?) "N/A" on the top left. It's not clear what these mean until
I add more locations and get one that works. It looks like that should read
"Sunny" with a graphic?

The UI suggests a "pull to refresh" interface: there's a spinner. But it
wasn't clear to me whether or not it did anything. Maybe some extra text
alongside "Issued: %d minutes ago" for the refresh state? Similar for the
parent view.

Can the display of atmospheric pressure also indicate whether pressure is
rising or falling?

The displays for wind, pressure, etc. suggest that they might do something
when tapped. Maybe drill down to charts?

The settings icon is on the top left. I tend to look for it on the top right,
but maybe that's just me.

------
cojac
Promo codes: JHKP47AHX3XP 7A3JLLHRRWM9 KWXE4WJFTPMT NKYAHTATN64Y 69H6WXE6KJRH
Y3H6R39FKK3A KYYKY67FJXXE EJXWNNARMLTJ TTT944FYM3H4 3K39PHLJAATM E46J6WR73MPR
PMERN6YKAF4N JLH47TEXJYNM K4PMWNM4F9M9 ANAPYRJN9X6A

~~~
cojac
Oh wow... sorry about the crap formatting :)

~~~
n3bu
thx ;-)

